# 2012 Cruze cold weather problems



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

First off, welcome to CruzeTalk! 

Do you happen to know if you have gotten the negative battery cable service bulletin taken care of? If not, I would start there. See the thread below.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html

The negative battery cable has been known to do some goofy things to our electronics in our Cruzen.


----------

